# Seborrhea- Advise please...



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Should i maybe switch her back to raw....shes been off it for maybe a month now...i believe the seborrhea was flea allergy induced so i did frontline on her a few days before her bath.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish I could help, but have never had to deal with skin issues, Hope you find some answers on here.. Keep us posted on the progress, okay...


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Arreau....yeah its so strange. Im now starting to think its could be because she might be hypo thyroid. I think a vet visit is in order. I dont like to see her being miserable and constantly wearing coats to prevent her from itching and licking herself. Poor thing! Ill keep ya posted though!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

What kind of food is she getting? I would assume a good quality one, but we have cut out gluten (or nearly, when she doesn't steal scraps from my kids), and my dog's dermatitis has gotten much better. Between medicated shampoos, I have my groomer use an oatmeal shampoo for her also.


----------

